# My Picks: Best Tadpole Foods for Various Species - What are Your Thoughts?



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,
Breeding frogs and rearing tadpoles is one of the most enjoyable aspects of our hobby, and becoming ever more important to the survival of many species. In the course of working with numerous species at home and in zoos, I’ve compiled a list of commercial foods that have proven especially useful as tadpole foods. The variety of new food items that have appeared and the many frog species that have been recently bred by hobbyists have convinced me that it’s time to reach out see what new “wonder products” or ideas folks have tried. I have, therefore, highlighted some of the foods I’ve come to rely on, and would greatly appreciate hearing of your experiences with them and others. Thank you. 
The Amazing Specialists
While the tadpoles of many commonly bred frogs (i.e. White’s Treefrog, Litoria caerulea) are omnivorous and take a variety of foods, others are specialists and will not survive unless their exacting requirements are met. The tadpoles of African Clawed Frogs, Xenopus laevis and Malayan Leaf Frogs, Megophrys nasuta, for example, are filter feeders, while those of the African Bullfrog, Pyxicephalus adspersus, are as carnivorous as their pugnacious parents. Poison Frog tadpoles of several species feed upon unfertilized eggs deposited by their mother, Goliath Frog, Conraua goliath, tadpoles consume a single species of algae, Fringe-Limbed Treefrog (Ecnomiohyla rabborum) tadpoles eat their father’s skin, Brown Leaping Frog (Indirana semipalmata) tadpoles gnaw on wood (high up in trees!) …the list is fascinating. Please post below if you would like information on these or other species.
Read more here Best Tadpole Foods (Based on my Experiences) - Seeking Additional Suggestions 
Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj.

Thanks, Frank
My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog
Face Book http://on.fb.me/KckP1m


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh cool! I always provide my dart tads with java moss, Indian almond leaves, and zoo med aquatic frog & tadpole food & I add new life spectrum fish fry powder to the container of tadpole food so the pellets are coated.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Whitneyd88 said:


> Oh cool! I always provide my dart tads with java moss, Indian almond leaves, and zoo med aquatic frog & tadpole food & I add new life spectrum fish fry powder to the container of tadpole food so the pellets are coated.



Hi Whitney,

Some very interesting ideas, thank you very much. I should have mentioned Indian almond leaves, lots of interest in that and similar foods. Have you observed tads to actually consume Java moss? I've had several species of poison and other frog tadpoles eat algae that grows upon the moss, but they seemed not to eat the moss itself...I can't be sure about the smaller species, though, hard to see what was going on. Thanks, best, Frank


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

findi said:


> Hi Whitney,
> 
> Some very interesting ideas, thank you very much. I should have mentioned Indian almond leaves, lots of interest in that and similar foods. Have you observed tads to actually consume Java moss? I've had several species of poison and other frog tadpoles eat algae that grows upon the moss, but they seemed not to eat the moss itself...I can't be sure about the smaller species, though, hard to see what was going on. Thanks, best, Frank


Actually they don't eat the java. Every once in a while I will see where they've eaten where a small bit of it turned a darker color but I usually just take the java and put it back in my java tank after the tads morph out.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

All my darts get the same food as tadpoles. No reason to ever change up. Mine get an oak leaf tea with a few whole leaves for cover. I never do whole water changes, just a 25% drain out/refill every 2 weeks


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I also feed the same food to all of my tadpoles. 
I do 100% water changes everyday-everyother day.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Whitneyd88 said:


> Actually they don't eat the java. Every once in a while I will see where they've eaten where a small bit of it turned a darker color but I usually just take the java and put it back in my java tank after the tads morph out.


Thanks very much...java moss is about the most useful amphib/invert plant I've used. I have some in a diving beetle tank that gets no direct light, far side of room away from window, yet is fine after 6 months...a bit dull in color, not much growth, but otherwise fine. Best, frank


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

findi said:


> Thanks very much...java moss is about the most useful amphib/invert plant I've used. I have some in a diving beetle tank that gets no direct light, far side of room away from window, yet is fine after 6 months...a bit dull in color, not much growth, but otherwise fine. Best, frank


I don't even have a light over my java moss tank. It sits in my hallway & isn't infront of a window at all. All the windows in the hall are on the same side of the wall pretty far away from it actually. It does just fine for me.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have always used Spectrum small fish pellets. All my non-eggfeeders from azureus to thumbnails do great on it. I find it easier to get exact portions than with flake food.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Whitneyd88 said:


> I don't even have a light over my java moss tank. It sits in my hallway & isn't infront of a window at all. All the windows in the hall are on the same side of the wall pretty far away from it actually. It does just fine for me.


Everything should grow so well!


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

phender said:


> I have always used Spectrum small fish pellets. All my non-eggfeeders from azureus to thumbnails do great on it. I find it easier to get exact portions than with flake food.


Good point re portion size, thank you, Frank


----------

